# Fähre Puttgarden vorher buchen?



## Steinbuttschreck (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre Ende Juli zum ersten Mal nach Schweden und werde die Fähre in Puttgarden nehmen. Mir stellt sich nun die Frage, ob ich mir einen Platz (VIP-Ticket) reservieren sollte bzw. muss. Mir geht es nicht darum, wie "Graf Rotz" an der Schlange vorbei zu fahren, sondern ich möchte mit 2 Plagen auf dem Rücksitz verhindern, mehrere Fähren warten zu müssen.
Ich werde am Montag (27.07.2015) Vormittag (gegen 10/11 Uhr) in Puttgarden ankommen.
Was meint Ihr. Ist es notwendig zu buchen, oder kann ich es sein lassen?

Besten Dank für die Hilfe sagt

Steinbuttschreck


----------



## Jose (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fähre Puttgarden vorher buchen?*

buchen - oder fluchen


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fähre Puttgarden vorher buchen?*

Also an Deiner Stelle würde ich eher buchen.
Ob nun VIP oder HeinBlöd-Klasse, aber in den Sommerferien sind die verrücktesten Fährstrecken z.T. gebucht / überlastet.
Und im 'worst case' ist die Stand-By Spur auf die Fähre nicht so extrem spannend für die Lütten....
Nicht, daß ich da Erfahrung hätte .....|uhoh:


----------



## Schwedenangler (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fähre Puttgarden vorher buchen?*

Also , in den Ferien und um diese Uhrzeit würde ich vorab buchen und auch das VIP-Ticket !
Da wären mir die paar Euro mehr egal. In der Hochsaison kann es wirklich passieren das du mehrere Fähren lang wartest , und das in der Mittagszeit !! Da hätt ich keine Lust drauf .


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fähre Puttgarden vorher buchen?*

Wochenende, Feiertage, Ferien:
Buchen!

Oder warten, bis die Beltquerung kommt ;-)))


----------



## Back-to-nature (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fähre Puttgarden vorher buchen?*

Hallo Steinbuttschreck!

Als Alternative gibts auch die Brückentour. (Storebealt+Öresund)

Vorteil ist das ihr zeitlich ungebunden seid.

Dann noch einen Brobizz dazu mieten und ohne Wartezeit drüber.

Gruß

Hannes


----------



## Benche (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fähre Puttgarden vorher buchen?*

Also die Fähren fahren jede halbe Stunde und aufn Montag ist kein Bettenwechsel in Dänemark und Schweden, also so problematisch ist das in Puttgarden nicht!


----------



## SFVNOR (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fähre Puttgarden vorher buchen?*

Moin Moin,

 Buche VIP und auch wenn es mehr kostet werden es Dir Kinder auf dem Rücksitz danken. Am Fähranleger gibt es nichts bis überhaupt nichts um Kinder zu unterhalten falls Du in der Stand By Reihe stehst.

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fähre Puttgarden vorher buchen?*

Vielen Dank an alle für die Antworten.

Die Option der Fahrt über die Brücken hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst, aber die Sippschaft will Fähre fahren.

Dann werde ich wohl mal langsam aber sicher das Ticket buchen. An den paar Euros sollte es bei den Gesamtkosten für den ganzen Urlaub wirkliche scheitern#t.

Nochmals vielen Dank sagt

Steinbuttschreck


----------



## Benche (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fähre Puttgarden vorher buchen?*



Steinbuttschreck schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an alle für die Antworten.
> 
> Die Option der Fahrt über die Brücken hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst, aber die Sippschaft will Fähre fahren.
> 
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach rausgeschmissenes Geld aber nun gut wers hat der hats #c

67 Euro oder 107 Euro VIP , finde ich schon heftiger Unterschied!

Wie ich schon schrieb Montags ist kein Bettenwechsel da wirste keine Probleme haben.


----------



## arnichris (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fähre Puttgarden vorher buchen?*

Wir haben bisher auch nicht vorab gebucht gehabt und hatten noch nie Probleme bzw. musst auch noch nie warten...


----------



## Nelearts (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fähre Puttgarden vorher buchen?*



Benche schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach rausgeschmissenes Geld aber nun gut wers hat der hats #c
> 
> 67 Euro oder 107 Euro VIP , finde ich schon heftiger Unterschied!
> 
> Wie ich schon schrieb Montags ist kein Bettenwechsel da wirste keine Probleme haben.




Keine Ahnung wie die 67 EUR zustande kommen.
Wir haben letzten Samstag für PKW <6m und 2 Pers. ohne Vorbuchung 91 EUR + 6 EUR Kreditkarte bezahlt. Gleichen Preis bekomme ich aktuell bei Scandlines auch für Montags.
Die 107 EUR für VIP würde ich gerade mit Kindern investieren.
Der Warteschlangenbereich bietet keinerlei Bespassung für die Lütten und vor allem bei Sonnenschein keinen Schattenplatz, stell ich mir nicht lustig vor.
Letzten Samstag hatten wir Glück, trotz keiner Ferienzeit in D nur eine Fähre gewartet. Wegen der Lütten einfach vorbuchen, alles Andere kann, muss aber nicht, zum Chaos werden. Mir wären die 107 EUR für eine zügige und entspannte Anfahrt mit Lütten wert.


----------



## arcidosso (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fähre Puttgarden vorher buchen?*

Hej  Holger,

 ich bin seit vergangenem Sonntag zurück. Hier mal ein kurzer Bericht, welchen ich an einen Anglerfreund geschrieben habe ...

ich bin seit gestern 2300h zurück. Zuvor war ich zusammen mir Werner zwei Wochen auf Sirkön. Ja, wieder bei Magnus. Für Dich wäre der Wiedererkennungswert an und in der Hütte groß, es hat sich nichts geändert. Ach ja, neue - tatsächlich -gute Matratzen hat er in die Betten gelegt. Bei unserer Ankunft war zudem ein Schalter des Boilers defekt. Genau drei Tage lang hatten wir ausschliesslich kaltes Wasser in der Dusche. Das für mich, einem bekennenden Warmwasserduscher. Na ja, zumindest den Benzinpreis für seine Bootsmotor hat er uns erlassen. 
Jetzt zum wirklich Wichtigem. Zum Wetter muss ich nichts weiter sagen. Der starke Wind hielt bis zum dieswöchigen  Dienstag an. Wir waren oftmals weit draussen, als es uns erwischte. Binnen weniger Minuten erreichten die Wellen zwischen Tal und Kimm einen  Meter Höhe. 
Wir immer, blieben die Schleppruten natürlich im Wasser. Es kam , wie es kommen musste, ein Hechtbiss. Ich war am Motor , werner musste den Fisch halten. Ein Ausdrillen war unmöglich, er/ sie  wurde bis in stille Wasser mitgeschleppt. Es war natürlich der größte Hecht der zwei Wochen, genau 84 cm.
Damit wäre das auch geklärt. Zander haben wir ebenfalls gefangen, der Größte brachte 60 c m. Das war natürlich enttäuschend, die Stückzahl ebenfalls. 
Wir wichen ebenfalls auf Pose aus . Das ging bedeutend besser, viele kleine bis mittlere Barsche und ... jetzt kommt es  ... neun Aale. Zwei hatten so 60, die Anderen deutlich darüber. Ich schätze vom Gewicht bis zu drei Pfund. Das Entnahmemaß liegt für den Asnen bei 75 cm. Nur ... Zurücksetzen bei tief geschlucktem Köderfisch ? Nun , sie hatten eine Reise nach GE gewonnen und diese auch schliesslich angetreten. 
Im ERgebnis hatten wir nur drei richtig schöne Tage, glücklicher Weise hat es aber nicht geregnet.  Wobblerfavoriten ? Ebenfalls keine . Die Farbe war ebenfalls untergeordnet. Meine Wobbler 15/20 cm waren blau und braun ( Bereich Naturfarbe). Tiefe : überall, flach und tief. Posenfische: ausschliesslich Ukeleis.
Schulzensur für den Aufenthalt : 
Wetter : mangelhaft aufgrund des Starkwindes 
Fang     : 4 minus. Ich denke , die sehr kalte Wassertemperatur von 13 Grad - zumindest zum Anfang - spielte eine negative Rolle.

Ich gebe dem Asnen eine erneute Chance. Die ersten beiden Septemberwochen werde ich erneut dort oben  sein. Allerdings allein. 

 Zu Dir, vielleicht kannst Du diese Infos verwerten...

 fish on, Udo +


----------



## uwe2855 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fähre Puttgarden vorher buchen?*

Wenn doch die Familie gerne mit der Fähre fahren will, warum fährst du nicht mit der TT-Linie von Tavemünde nach Trelleborg? Kostet hin und zurück mit Returnticket, z.B Auto mit 2 Erwachsenen, 165 €. Tagesfahrt natürlich.
Oder mit Finnlines von Travemünde nach Malmö. Da ist der Preis vergleichsweise etwas höher. 
Über Puttgarden - Rödby und über die Öresundbrücke wird das aber deutlich teurer. Hinzu kommen noch die fast 200 zu fahrenden km von Rödby bis Malmö.

Uwe


----------



## Benche (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fähre Puttgarden vorher buchen?*



Nelearts schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie die 67 EUR zustande kommen.
> Wir haben letzten Samstag für PKW <6m und 2 Pers. ohne Vorbuchung 91 EUR + 6 EUR Kreditkarte bezahlt. Gleichen Preis bekomme ich aktuell bei Scandlines auch für Montags.
> Die 107 EUR für VIP würde ich gerade mit Kindern investieren.
> Der Warteschlangenbereich bietet keinerlei Bespassung für die Lütten und vor allem bei Sonnenschein keinen Schattenplatz, stell ich mir nicht lustig vor.
> Letzten Samstag hatten wir Glück, trotz keiner Ferienzeit in D nur eine Fähre gewartet. Wegen der Lütten einfach vorbuchen, alles Andere kann, muss aber nicht, zum Chaos werden. Mir wären die 107 EUR für eine zügige und entspannte Anfahrt mit Lütten wert.



67 Euro steht da wenn man eine bestimmte Fähre bucht!!!

Wenn hier der Autor nach Schweden will würde ich das Kombitickets empfehlen Fähre + Brücke, da sparrt man dann gleich auch noch einiges!!!


----------



## Heilbutt (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fähre Puttgarden vorher buchen?*

Aktuell bekommt man die 67,-E€ Fahrt von Rostock nach Gedser 
morgens um 4:30 und abends um 23.30 Uhr.
Alle Fähren dazwischen kosten knapp das doppelte...
Ähnliches hatte ich bei Puttgarden-Rödby gesehen.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## bennyhill (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fähre Puttgarden vorher buchen?*

Wegen der Lütten einfach vorbuchen, alles Andere kann, muss aber nicht,  zum Chaos werden. Mir wären die 107 EUR für eine zügige und entspannte  Anfahrt mit Lütten wert.

*Sind Deine "Lütten" auf der Waldorfschule ?*


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fähre Puttgarden vorher buchen?*

......danke an alle, die mit Infos geholfen haben.

Habe Hin- und Rückfahrt vorgebucht. War mir dann doch etwas sicherer.

Viele Grüße
Steinbuttschreck


----------



## Jose (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fähre Puttgarden vorher buchen?*

sehr gut #6


----------



## Nelearts (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fähre Puttgarden vorher buchen?*

Na dann eine entspannte Anreise


----------



## peter II (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fähre Puttgarden vorher buchen?*

Was hat man vom Vorbuchen wenn der Stau, wie gestern bis zur Fehmarnsundbrücke zurück reicht: Nichts!


----------



## Jose (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fähre Puttgarden vorher buchen?*



peter II schrieb:


> Was hat man vom Vorbuchen wenn der Stau, wie gestern bis zur Fehmarnsundbrücke zurück reicht: Nichts!


hat ja gorbi schon gesagt:"wer zu spät kommt..."


----------

